# Best stripper to remove latex from a fiberglass door?



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Dark red door plus plastic molding blistered a ton. I have never had to do this in 26 yrs of painting.Anyone know whats the best for latex? Thanks, Rick


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have used smart strip for this and it worked fine.

Methylene chloride (sp?) works as well and is faster, but more hazardous and could melt the plastic.

3M safest stripper also worked, but tended to melt some types of plastic moldings.

We did the doors offsite and covered with plastic overnight before scraping. 2-3 applications to try to get the majority of the color out, sometime 1, just depends on what is currently on the doors.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

heat gun works pretty well too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lazerline said:


> heat gun works pretty well too.


On a fiberglass door with plastic molding?  Heck, why not just sandblast it? :whistling2:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodland said:


> On a fiberglass door with plastic molding?  Heck, why not just sandblast it? :whistling2:


Husky makes a nice little abrasive blaster of the suction type. You can go dry or wet abrasive slurry. You can get them at HD for about 30 bucks. 60-90 grit should do it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> Husky makes a nice little abrasive blaster of the suction type. You can go dry or wet abrasive slurry. You can get them at HD for about 30 bucks. 60-90 grit should do it.


 Intresting. I will check it out :thumbsup: I was actually being a smart ass when I suggested blasting


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Intresting. I will check it out :thumbsup: I was actually being a smart ass when I suggested blasting


I'll take a pic of mine, wet slurry does a nice a nice job.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys,not looking forward to it but it must be done!


----------

